

Engaging Facebook Applications - code_devil
http://socialapp.wordpress.com/2008/12/28/engadging-facebook-applications/

======
mattmaroon
"These very first applications were basically simple implementations of some
of the existing behavior/features that existed in facebook. A few that come to
my mind are SuperPoke, SuperWall, FunWall, Send Hotness etc"

Actually those top apps then (many of which still are) just replicated
functionality MySpace already had. The various FunWalls, TopFriends, some of
the music apps, etc.

It's not a bad strategy really. Look at one, more popular social network,
assume that heavily used features there would be in demand on another social
network, and build it. If there's ever another platform from a second place
competitor that lacks a lot of the functionality of its first place rival, it
would be wise to do the same thing.

~~~
code_devil
yup, thats true.

